

Senator changes tune, now is “totally opposed” to foreign leader surveillance - generj
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2013/10/senator-changes-tune-now-is-totally-opposed-to-foreign-leader-surveillance/

======
generj
While I generally consider Feinstein a rubber stamp for the surveillance
state, that she now supports any sort of reform is a major shift in the
conversation.

If Chambliss (the other co-chair on the Senate Intel Committee saluting the
Statsi) will support meaningful change as well, the issue will be decided.

